# Rice paper designs



## Soapandso (Jan 23, 2016)

I recently had an idea to use rice paper designs in clear melt and pour soap, in particular mini playing cards.  Has anyone tried this?  The designs have blurred and smudged but I wandered if I was actually doing something wrong, or is it an impossible dream!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 23, 2016)

I've never done it on rice paper but I've done it on dissolving embroidery backing. How are you applying the designs? It needs to be done with toner and not ink for the images not to smudge.


----------



## paillo (Jan 23, 2016)

I've used clear dissolving paper and simply printed inkjet photos on it, then cut to fit cavity molds. I haven't made these in a couple of years, so hope I'm remembering correctly.

First step: Trick is to pour a small amount of clear soap in the bottom, carefully place the paper on top making sure it's flat. 

Second step: I sprayed with 91% rubbing alcohol once I had the paper on top so it adhered flat, let it dry then poured the second layer, which I usually made a pale pastel color. First time I put the photos upside down -- ooops


----------

